# DLink Modem with MTNL broadband



## montylee (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am planning to purchase broadband connection from MTNL.
Instead of renting a ADSL Modem, i want to buy a modem myself.

MTNL is renting DLINK 502T model which is essentially an ADSL router.
(*www.dlink.co.in/dlink/Products/broadband/dsl502t.htm)

Now, i don't think i need an ADSL router for my home. An ADSL modem will do fine. DLink has aonther model (302T) which is an ADSL modem.
(*www.dlink.co.in/dlink/Products/Modem/dsl-302t.htm)

So, shd i buy 302T or 502T?

Any ideas about the prices of the above...


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 10, 2006)

IMO, you should not buy it but rent it from MTNL. Its only Rs. 80 per month. Outright purchase cost is about Rs. 2500. So it will take you 30 months to recover the cost. Warranty is only 1 year. So if it goes out of order after 2 years, you are still at a loss!! But if its rented from MTNL, they will replace it if it malfunctions!

Secondly, if you take any modem other than the one they recommend, you will have real problems in case you need support (slow connection, etc.) They will simply blame it on your modem/router if its a different modem. With the recommended modem, support guys even know the lights, reset button, etc and will be able to guide you better.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Support?? With MTNL?? Hahaha! You must be kidding right? Hehe.. Anyway, renting the modem from MTNL is better.. They will give you lifetime warranty..


----------



## montylee (Jul 10, 2006)

One of my friends had bought DLink 502T one year back for Rs. 2000, so i guess now it's price will be less than Rs. 2000.
That's why i want to buy the modem


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 10, 2006)

Well I decided to buy the router (D-Link 502T) myself rather than rent it from MTNL. Not only do you have to pay MTNL 80/- bucks a month but they also charge 500/- as modem deposit (which, unlike what many people think, isn't refundable). It cost be 1900/-.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 10, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Support?? With MTNL?? Hahaha! You must be kidding right? Hehe.. Anyway, renting the modem from MTNL is better.. They will give you lifetime warranty..



 No I am not kidding. I have had a problem when my connection was crawling! I called up to complain. Operator couldn't solve it and I was told someone will call me within 15 min. I thought the whole day is gone now.

But within 2 min, I received a call and the lady (yeah!! a techie lady) helped me out. She very patiently waited till I changed all the settings, reset the modem, restarted my machine, again changed settings on the web and reset the modem, etc. She ensured that my prob is solved and stayed connected till things were ok. So MTNL support is not that bad!

She repeatedly kept asking me about the lights on the router whether they are steady, off, blinking, etc. But if they have to deal with some different router, I think they will have problems.


----------



## montylee (Jul 10, 2006)

I think i shd buy the same router as provided by MTNL (502T)

Is 502T supported in GNU/Linux?


----------



## gaurav21r (Jul 12, 2006)

@tuxfan and @kalpik
Yea.. i had to call their customer care on round three occasions..surprisingly, INstant support! Didn't really xpect this from MTNL, and service mightb a lil' back but hey as well as customer support is concerned , its gr8!

@montylee: I too suggest u rent the modem from MTNL. As tuxfan already pointed out u will be at a loss if u buy from sumwhere else. I am tellin u their modem is good enough..u do get very good speeds without much hangups.

+ all the MTNL technicians are not big experts, half the time its those ol' linesmen who've been trained.. so they might mess up ur connec if they handle a diff modem. and As i already mentioned their support is gr8 so go 4 MTNL!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

if u don't want to rent it u can buy it from mtnl also


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2006)

*montylee wrote:*


> I think i shd buy the same router as provided by MTNL (502T)
> 
> Is 502T supported in GNU/Linux?


Yup, buy the D link ADSL Router. The ADSL Router is *not* supported in Linux. U will hv to get a LAN card to setup an internet connection. Coz the Linux OS will not detect ur ADSL Router but ur LAN card will be detected at one go.


EDIT: I hv purchased a D-Link 502T ADSL Router (abt 1 yr. ago for MTNL BB) and my Router was not detected in Linus OS (Fedora Core 4).


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## JGuru (Jul 13, 2006)

@Ash888, who told you the Linux doesn't detect ADSL router? Suse Linux detects
 them well.  Suse detects ADSL modems also!!But other distros have a problem. 
So better to get a Ethernet card, and get connected to Net thro it. All Linux distros
 will have no problem in detecting your ADSL Router.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 13, 2006)

IMHO, you don't need to "detect" the router in Linux. It only needs to detect the LAN card. The rest is right cofiguration.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2006)

@ Jguru

Tats y i specifically mentioned tat wich Linux OS didint detected my ADSL Router (FC4 to be precise again)

@tuxfan    yup, agree with u bro.


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## montylee (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, thanks for ur replies.
I'll first ask MTNL about the modem's price. If it is good enough i'll buy it from them otherwise from the market.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 13, 2006)

i wud say go for renting it frm MTNL coz they replace it..got mine replaced 3 times in 2 years.
also i gives u sum scope for rough handling !


----------



## montylee (Jul 14, 2006)

JUst got the latest price from DLink. It's only Rs. 1800. So i think buying the modem is the best option simply bcoz if i rent a modem from MTNL, i'll have to shell out Rs. 1300 (Installation: Rs. 300, Security: Rs. 500. Registration: Rs. 500). To it's better to purchase a modem.


----------



## anispace (Jul 15, 2006)

The OS doesnt need to detect the router(if ur using the Ethernet port) only the LAN card. So i guess it should work even in Linux.


----------



## montylee (Jul 17, 2006)

I was reading some threads and found that DLink modem has some problems with voltage fluctuations and with USB interface. Is Utstar a better option?
Will it work in Linux too?


----------



## Zaysen (Jul 18, 2006)

Well i Obtained My ADSL router DSL 502T of d Link from mtnl in sept 2005 and till date it has been working flawlessly.The rent of Rs 80/- is not much and it seems after 2 years they may forego the rent, In february they had brought out a scheme when they were giving connections without modem deposit or even installation charges. However one problem arose in may 2006 when water from the roof dripped and entered the adsl splitter and hence the box stopped working. If i had purchased my own modem D Link would not have changed just the splitter as the router was ok but MTNL gave me superb service from their karol bagh x change and in just 2 days changed just the splitter and after this i have no problems. Though the connection can work without the splitter also it takes more time for the adsl router to train up with the exchange server and with a splitter it takes just seconds.

I am so far very happy with mtnl and it's Tri-band Internet Service here in Karol bagh new Delhi. So all Members opting for a MTNL Tri-band connection go only for MTNL Supplied ADSL D Link Router DSL 502T. UT Star com router is a trash and in all respects D Link is Better.


----------



## ramu (Jul 18, 2006)

does any one know the price of Dlink 504T (router + switch model)...
please please enquire abt the price my dealer is offer it for 4500/- which is very very high...
please help


----------



## montylee (Jul 19, 2006)

If u wanna know the price of DLink modems, try sales@dlink.co.in or sbajaj@dlink.co.in


----------

